# Returned Kittens - how do you cope??!!



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

I am not a breeder nor do I show. But I have read on a couple of websites about 'returns'. 

One of my Maine Coons who I have adopted was a 'return'. Do breeders get many returns - and why? Don't new owners do their research? 

I know that breeders vet owners as much as possible and tell new owners about the breed and its quirks and any quirks the kitten may have. 

How can people 'return' a kitten, unless of course there are very severe problems such as health. What reasons do they give?


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

That's awful.

We're only new to breeding so haven't experienced any problems of that sort but I'd certainly be very annoyed if someone behaved that way with any of our kittens!

Surely anyone who loves cats would give them away without hesitation if they were unable to cope for any reason rather than trying to hold someone to ransom?

We have 5 moggies and 6, soon to be 8, bengals (not including 5 kittens to be rehomed) but I'd rather go hungry than let any of them suffer.

Fiona


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Sounds a 'delightful person', not! 

You can get them returned for any number of reasons........e.g...........

Other pet's dont get on with them
Family member has developed an allergy
Cant cope with the grooming (especially with longhairs)
Lost their job and cant afford to keep

The list goes on, I just wish they would make sure before they take the new kit on, grrrrr


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Umm 

You sound very very angry and rightly so.

My Maine Coon was returned for biting the boy friend. The owners bought the kitten at 13 weeks and had him for 3 months. 

He is a very characterful MC cat - in other words he is a bit naughty which I find very loveable. He acts a bit like a dog, and if you do something he doesn't like he nips but not hard and he only did it in the first couple of days for me (I think he thinks I'm now trained but he still nips hubby who is away most of the week so needs more 'training'). He also pinches things; hubby's glasses get pinched while he is asleep so we have to be careful when getting out of bed in case on floor.

Both are extremely energetic and very, very curious which means jumping up to look, or reaching out with a paw to swipe interesting thing to within nose range.

I cannot understand how people can treat a kitten/cat like a commodity.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

It was in my contract that if i cant keep Shadow i have to give him back to the breeder, without getting my money back. Of course i was happy too sign this as long term she has the cats welfare at heart.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

So would I fiona, they were my 1st ever litter, i'd been showing for 5 yrs before I decided to breed. The litter I have now is only my second(different Queen)


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

I too signed a contract with breeder to return my male adoptee as the breeder was very attached (bonded) to him as reared him from a 2 day old kitten - mother killed other kittens and was banned from the kitten cage.

With the other adoptee who was a neutered 3 year old queen there was no agreement to return.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

as well as signing a contract, i have added a bit in my will for both of my cats to go to the breeder fo rehoming together(should the worst happen)!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Janee said:


> Both are extremely energetic and very, very curious which means jumping up to look, or reaching out with a paw to swipe interesting thing to within nose range.
> 
> I cannot understand how people can treat a kitten/cat like a commodity.


Because some people just think they're cute fluffy little toys and know nothing about cats!


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

That is such a sad story Selk (sorry I don't know your name). That is terrible for yourself as a breeder, and for the poor kittens  

Like most breeders, we use a strict kitten agreement and one of the clauses is that the babies MUST be returned to us. We have had some come back and for these reasons:

a) the couple bought 2 babies, and a week after they had them, the husband was offered a job in the USA. An opportunity they could not pass up. Babies were returned, owners were heartbroken, we assessed both babies etc. and found them loving homes.

b) one baby came back as daughter was allergic, despite daughter/mother visiting every few weeks to see babies and spend time with our cats. Baby was returned 2 weeks later, we kept him.

c) 2 kittens went to same home, 1 Siam, 1 Ori, the Siam worked out, the Ori didn't so she came back, she also stayed here. Siam settled straight away, Ori forgot her manners and wee'd on the settee. 

d) 2 kittens were homed, and returned for no reason other than, to the best of my knowledge, the owner had possibly taken on more than they thought, despite me explaining the demanding nature of our breeds and despite the owner visiting on a few occasions. One went to a relative of a very dear kitten family of ours, the other stayed here.

We have bought one or two cats into our own home, one of which came with an awful lot of problems, health issues and temperament but there was no way in hell we would ever have given the kittens back to their breeders. Even when we buy in a potential breed/show kitten, they are family members first and foremost and any new fur child is for life. As breeders, we all do our level best to ensure our babies are going to the right families, but once in a blue moon, our judgement can be badly impaired


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Alfie's actually wee'd on my bed with me in it!!! Would never send him back... love him to bits!


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

About the weeing on the bed.....

The male Maine Coon decided to poo in our en-suite bath. As we don't use it and easy to rinse out anyway (better than poo-ing on the carpet) I decided that I would put a second litter in the bath - has worked a treat.

My old MC used to poo in the bedroom sometimes - bit of a nuisance but easily cleaned up. Didn't think then of putting a second litter in the bath...


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

HA HA he sounds a right little monkey!

People dont realise that these things can happen and they can be rectified with time and some patience


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

We have it in our contracts that in all instances if the owners can no longer keep the kittens/cats they must tell us immediately and we will take them back and it will be our responsibility to find them a new home. 

A pair of cats from our first litter came back to us for homing as unfortunately the couple's relationship had broken up and the guy had moved back into his parents house with the cats. His mother was allergic and told him he had to give up the cats and bless him - he did contact us. He was obviously heartbroken and the day we went to collect them he was in tears; his mother then pulled me aside and asked if I could just keep them for a week as she hadn't realised how upset he would be and she would go to the doctors and get some tablets to help etc. I said that that wasn't really a solution (as the guy would be there at his mother's for some time) and also I had a wonderful home lined up for the cats. I felt awful for the guy as he had obviously taken good care of the cats and they were well fed and groomed and he was really distressed. 

However the cats are now settled in their new home and are very much loved and pampered. The original owner gets occasional updates from the couple who have the cats now (at his request) and he is happy that they are settled.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

ChinaBlue said:


> We have it in our contracts that in all instances if the owners can no longer keep the kittens/cats they must tell us immediately and we will take them back and it will be our responsibility to find them a new home.
> 
> A pair of cats from our first litter came back to us for homing as unfortunately the couple's relationship had broken up and the guy had moved back into his parents house with the cats. His mother was allergic and told him he had to give up the cats and bless him - he did contact us. He was obviously heartbroken and the day we went to collect them he was in tears; his mother then pulled me aside and asked if I could just keep them for a week as she hadn't realised how upset he would be and she would go to the doctors and get some tablets to help etc. I said that that wasn't really a solution (as the guy would be there at his mother's for some time) and also I had a wonderful home lined up for the cats. I felt awful for the guy as he had obviously taken good care of the cats and they were well fed and groomed and he was really distressed.
> 
> However the cats are now settled in their new home and are very much loved and pampered. The original owner gets occasional updates from the couple who have the cats now (at his request) and he is happy that they are settled.


Poor bloke


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

awwww bless him! At he knows how they're doing well and with nice owners!


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

I've not had a kitten returned yet.

But we do have a clause in our contract that states that the cat cannot be resold, and if the cat has to be rehomed for any reason then we have to be notified so that we can find a suitable home for the cat or take the cat in ourselves.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I had a case years ago where I homed two rather distinctive kittens together - one had been shown. So I knew immediately when I saw them advertised in the local petshop some months later, the advertisement mentioning rosettes, that they were the ones I sold. I swallowed my annoyance, bought them back and rehomed them again. I always make it clear that I will take a kitten back but I guess the buyers thought they would get more money back by advertising them 

Liz


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Pathetic isn't. In my opinion when you take on an animal its for life but it seems some folk forget that.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

hello Janee - glad you could provide a home for a lovely Maine Coonie - they are such characters aren't they. 

I have either not been breeding for long enough yet or perhaps have been very lucky in that none of my kitten families have returned a kitten yet. I do stipulate that any kitten or cat bred by one of my queens who needs to be found a new home for whatever reason, MUST come back to me first so that I can assess whether they can be rehomed or stay with me. If I am responsible for bringing a cat into the world, then I must be responsible for its lifelong welfare so that he/she never needs to worry about where the next meal is coming from. 

This is one of the things a breeder needs to take into account when considering breeding. 

There are many reasons people may give and I believe others have given plenty above this post. 

I wish you well with your fur-kid.

Best purrs


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm not sure if these contracts can actually be enforced in practice?

Liz


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

If I found out that my contract had been broke, I would try and push it legally as far as I could. After all I have a signature and a witness to it. Would certainly question it with a solicitor...........


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

And suppose you take the person you sold the kitten to to court, and win, what then? There has to be some penalty, what is it? If they have sold the cat on to someone else then there is going to be absolutely nothing you can do to get the cat back, and you're not going to be able to claim any damages because you have not incurred any financial loss.

Sorry but I just don't see what difference it makes in practice. It is useful of course for setting out expectations, but I don't see any use beyond that.

I would be interested to hear of any experiences anyone knows of concerning this question.

Liz


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

As you said, if there is a contract at least the expectations are laid out and the new owner can't say he/she didn't know.
The option is always there for a breeder to sue if he/she has the time and inclination.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

lizward said:


> And suppose you take the person you sold the kitten to to court, and win, what then? There has to be some penalty, what is it? If they have sold the cat on to someone else then there is going to be absolutely nothing you can do to get the cat back, and you're not going to be able to claim any damages because you have not incurred any financial loss.
> 
> Sorry but I just don't see what difference it makes in practice. It is useful of course for setting out expectations, but I don't see any use beyond that.
> 
> ...


Whatever way you see it Liz it is a deterrent if nothing else!


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

from a legal standpoint, if you've got a signed contract, then if the new owners breach it, then you sue for breach of contract. What the court would award in such circumstances I don't know, assuming you won of course.

Personally, I can see the odd reason why a kitten might be returned, job offer abroad, existing pets didn't get on with kit (if the kit is in danger of being hurt, it's better to take it back IMO) or break up of a relationship at a push.

Personally, I wouldn't take a kitten back unless I had absolutely NO choice.

Just a thought.. All the breeders on here.. why don't you all club together and go see a solicitor to get a legally enforcable, watertight, contract (assuming you haven't already) Might turn out to be worthwhile in the long run?


----------

